# GZK Custom Pouch Die



## lovetosling123 (Jun 1, 2015)

I'd been looking for a custom die for some time but never found anyone who made them for under a $100. I finally came to GZK and really like the dies and die options that where on his site. I finally emailed him about a custom die and came to a pretty good decision and price. He shipped it out a few days later and it took 6 days for it to arrive. He also threw in a bunch of pouches and 2 targets.
I was very exited when it arrived and I was eve more excited to use it. It has cut very well but the HDPE piece that you strike was small. That was the only problem I had, but the die has been working every well!
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Looks like it's doing a fine job


----------



## cpu_melt_down (Mar 20, 2017)

I also found the HDPE piece small.

So, I went to Harbor Freight tools and purchased an inexpensive, lead-filled, plastic, dead blow hammer that I use to strike my GZK pouch die.

I use the hammer directly and not the small HDPE plate.

Here is the hammer I am talking about https://www.harborfreight.com/2-1-2-half-lb-neon-orange-dead-blow-hammer-41798.html


----------



## lovetosling123 (Jun 1, 2015)

cpu_melt_down said:


> I also found the HDPE piece small.
> 
> So, I went to Harbor Freight tools and purchased an inexpensive, lead-filled, plastic, dead blow hammer that I use to strike my GZK pouch die.
> 
> ...


i use a small rag on top of the hdpe block and that absorbed a lot of the shock but it's still a little small so I might have to try that hammer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Dan Hood made a video about using the pouch dies and recommended using portions of a cutting board. I intend to try this as soon as I get my pouch die in the mail. I'll let you all know how it works for me 

Dan's video:


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Damn! I could have traded it with you...
Anyway, nice deal Josè. It works great!


----------



## lovetosling123 (Jun 1, 2015)

raventree78 said:


> Dan Hood made a video about using the pouch dies and recommended using portions of a cutting board. I intend to try this as soon as I get my pouch die in the mail. I'll let you all know how it works for me
> 
> Dan's video:


i will most likely get a bigger piece of hdpe for a cutting board or something.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

For the cleanest cut pouches with the least amount of strain on the leather, the best way of cutting pouches from my experience is a die installed with a foam material for easy ejection on the inside of the blades that exceeds the blade length preferably by a 1/4" or so. Covering the leather with a 4"x2" piece cut off from a self healing cutting mat (lasts longer than any hard plastics -HDPE, ABS, etc.) with a shop / leather press rather than hammering.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

theTurk said:


> For the cleanest cut pouches with the least amount of strain on the leather, the best way of cutting pouches from my experience is a die installed with a foam material for easy ejection on the inside of the blades that exceeds the blade length preferably by a 1/4" or so. Covering the leather with a 4"x2" piece cut off from a self healing cutting mat (lasts longer than any hard plastics -HDPE, ABS, etc.) with a shop / leather press rather than hammering.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the tips


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

raventree78 said:


> theTurk said:
> 
> 
> > For the cleanest cut pouches with the least amount of strain on the leather, the best way of cutting pouches from my experience is a die installed with a foam material for easy ejection on the inside of the blades that exceeds the blade length preferably by a 1/4" or so. Covering the leather with a 4"x2" piece cut off from a self healing cutting mat (lasts longer than any hard plastics -HDPE, ABS, etc.) with a shop / leather press rather than hammering.
> ...


My pleasure Rob

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

